# Bow and broadhead tuning



## Longbower (Jan 27, 2011)

First off as sort of a new bower I'd apreciate any help or advice I can get. Does anyone have or know of a chart that I can use to figure out what spine and weight I should use for cedar arrows with verying grain points. If not, could you tell me if this set up sounds good.

My bow is a 55# (at 28') I draw it 31-32. So I feel I get about 65-70 pounds out of it.

So then I plan to use Cedar 80-85 pound arrows with either a point of 125 or 200 grain broadhead with a spine of 2117 or2216. I want to have theese really nicely tune and put the same grain fieldpoint on them as broadhead so I can get used to them come next season.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Call 3Rivers archery. They will sell you a variety pack of 3 or 4 spines and you can see for yourself. They are GREAT people.

One thing to remember, you will have to learn how to straighten wood shafts. It's not difficult once you learn how.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I would suggest Footed Shaft down by Rochester MN.

http://www.footedshaftllc.com/

I got my arrow shafts and supplies from him. They just changed owners and the old owner is still around. New and old are BOTH highly regarded and focus on traditional archery.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

First id put it on a scale to determine what its actually drawing at your length.

MOST traditional bows you can figure on 3# for every inch over its designated draw weight/length.

Than id figure out an arrow/point combo that gives me an FOC of about 20% (traditional bows like higher FOC than modern stuff).


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

here's some good information on bow stacking.

You may be doing more harm than good to your bow.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthrea ... 312&page=1

Regarding your original spine weight question.
http://www.rosecityarchery.com/spine.htm


----------

